# 2000 Euro "gift" for having a baby in Spain?



## Kitty3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello

Has anyone sucessfully claimed the 2000 Euros for having a baby born in Spain? A Spanish friend told me about it. What do we need to do?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kitty3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone sucessfully claimed the 2000 Euros for having a baby born in Spain? A Spanish friend told me about it. What do we need to do?
> 
> Thanks



er......... :biggrin1::biggrin1:

Seriously, I dont know the answer, I've not heard of "the gift", I cant imagine that it would be available to non spanish citizens tho????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Kitty3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone sucessfully claimed the 2000 Euros for having a baby born in Spain? A Spanish friend told me about it. What do we need to do?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kitty,

Remembered I replied to SunnySpain on this on an earlier thread. All the info you need. By the way, if the link to the Mums in Spain doesn't work properly, the link is at the top in the "useful links" sticky.

look on an excellent mum in spain website Mums in Spain - BabyCentre
and found this :

".... I've just got my baby cheque i applied at the hacienda, if you work less than 20 hours a week (or don't work) you need modelo 141, if you work more than 20 hours you need modelo 140, you also need your libro de familia and your bank details, if you have an E.U passport you don't need to have been living in Spain for more than 2 years, you don't need a N.I.E either, just your E.U passport number, you should get the money after 15 days although it can take up to a month, if this is your 3rd child you can claim an extra 1000e, you need to do this at your INSS office..."


Tally.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Kitty3 said:


> What do we need to do?


Call me quick and we'll split the dosh!


----------



## wormy (Jan 3, 2010)

*baby gift*



Tallulah said:


> Hi Kitty,
> 
> Remembered I replied to SunnySpain on this on an earlier thread. All the info you need. By the way, if the link to the Mums in Spain doesn't work properly, the link is at the top in the "useful links" sticky.
> 
> ...


HI regarding the abov message i went to a local solicitors to ask advice regarding the above andd they said there is no point applying for this as me and my partner has not been resident for 2 years, my son is now 10 weeks old, i am the father and have workes on contract for over 2 year but my partner aint been on contract at all, we have only been resident since april 2009 should this make a difference, it would be much appreciated if you could give me some advice please, many thanks, stuart and Lucie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wormy said:


> HI regarding the abov message i went to a local solicitors to ask advice regarding the above andd they said there is no point applying for this as me and my partner has not been resident for 2 years, my son is now 10 weeks old, i am the father and have workes on contract for over 2 year but my partner aint been on contract at all, we have only been resident since april 2009 should this make a difference, it would be much appreciated if you could give me some advice please, many thanks, stuart and Lucie


if you have been on a contract here for 2 years, surely that 'proves' that you have been here?


I'd get a 2nd opinion from a different company, personally


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Kitty3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone sucessfully claimed the 2000 Euros for having a baby born in Spain? A Spanish friend told me about it. What do we need to do?
> 
> Thanks


Just use your Gestor to apply for it for you and be careful filling in the forms.
I think you will find it is now 2.5k, but it takes a while to go through.


----------



## muckinaround (Jan 3, 2010)

my son is 6 months old and im still waiting for the 2500 gift im going to see them again this week but bloody political bull this is spain !!!!


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

I got 2500€ on the birth of my son. Politically I totally disagree with this kind of subsidy but privately I was grateful to pocket the dinero. Bought a lot of nappies.


----------



## Kitty3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, we still havent sorted this out! i got hold of the form modelo 141/140 but now we don't know where to send it, we've been to several offices but no one seems to know what we need to do with the form! We've been resident just under 2 years, will keep you posted but does anyone know where we should send the form?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitty3 said:


> Hi, we still havent sorted this out! i got hold of the form modelo 141/140 but now we don't know where to send it, we've been to several offices but no one seems to know what we need to do with the form! We've been resident just under 2 years, will keep you posted but does anyone know where we should send the form?


Will someone explain to me, please, in simple language, as to why anyone having a baby should receive ANYTHING from the government of the country in which they reside.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Kitty3 said:


> Hi, we still havent sorted this out! i got hold of the form modelo 141/140 but now we don't know where to send it, we've been to several offices but no one seems to know what we need to do with the form! We've been resident just under 2 years, will keep you posted but does anyone know where we should send the form?


Hi Kitty 
The info from mumsinspain says you need to take the forms along to your local INSS offices (Seguridad Social).
Tallulah.x


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Kitty
> The info from mumsinspain says you need to take the forms along to your local INSS offices (Seguridad Social).
> Tallulah.x


Just remember that there are 2 types of soc. sec. offices in all towns . The one where you get your soc. sec. numbers ( normally maroon, here in Murcia anyway) and the second (all green ) where you go for e-126's,soc. sec. payments and anything to do with healthcare and pensions.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Will someone explain to me, please, in simple language, as to why anyone having a baby should receive ANYTHING from the government of the country in which they reside.


Come on Mr H. It's a one-off payment - there's no child allowance as we knew it in the UK. Obviously there's a bit of heat at the moment on these payments, considering the economy is going to hell in a handbasket. Bear in mind though, the Spanish system is very pro-family and I guess would rather ramp up future figures with Spaniards than make the choices other countries have made regarding dumping family values/married allowances etc and implement immigration back door policies.:juggle:

Tally.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If Kitty has been here "under" two years, is she still entitled???



Kitty3 said:


> Hi, we still havent sorted this out! i got hold of the form modelo 141/140 but now we don't know where to send it, we've been to several offices but no one seems to know what we need to do with the form! We've been resident just under 2 years, will keep you posted but does anyone know where we should send the form?



Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> If Kitty has been here "under" two years, is she still entitled???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's still "under discussion" between the parties on the time limit for foreign residents, but _I think_ the 2 years apply.....of course, by the time Kitty has managed to sort out the bloomin' forms she might be well within that time limit by now??!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Come on Mr H. It's a one-off payment - there's no child allowance as we knew it in the UK. Obviously there's a bit of heat at the moment on these payments, considering the economy is going to hell in a handbasket. Bear in mind though, the Spanish system is very pro-family and I guess would rather ramp up future figures with Spaniards than make the choices other countries have made regarding dumping family values/married allowances etc and implement immigration back door policies.:juggle:
> 
> Tally.x


"A one off payment ?"...don't understand that Tallulah...and it does'nt answer the question. As for child benefits/allowances...what's that all about ?
It dates back to the 40's and 50's and has been perpetuated by successive governments in the UK. It is going to take a very brave administration to cancel these long standing and unnecessary benefits. Can't see it happening though.
In an age where welfare payments are
dominating government expenditure,surely the provision of child benefits is an unnecessary burden.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hombre said:


> "A one off payment ?"...don't understand that Tallulah...and it does'nt answer the question. As for child benefits/allowances...what's that all about ?
> It dates back to the 40's and 50's and has been perpetuated by successive governments in the UK. It is going to take a very brave administration to cancel these long standing and unnecessary benefits. Can't see it happening though.
> In an age where welfare payments are
> dominating government expenditure,surely the provision of child benefits is an unnecessary burden.


Yes...I see your question was "should" rather than "why". OK - as I said it's attracting heat right now cos of the economy - but as I said it's a "pro-family" incentive by the government. Look, the concept is child birth promotion. The younger population is dwindling and someone has to pay for future pensions, not to mention dwindling birth rates in certain countries. My OH had a conversation with his colleague many moons ago in the smoking room - the gist was "why should I in my taxes have to pay for your children's education?" (his colleague was married with no children). My OH's reply was "someone has to pay for your bloody pension cos the 50 quid you've paid in since 1940 isn't going to do it". I guess that covers the why. Obviously a complex subject when immigration policies are thrown in to the equation - let alone the "should".  As for the sum of 2500 euros, well, I guess it's a choice between a lump sum or a drip-feed every week/month. The bottom line is it takes a small amount of financial burden of baby costs in the initial stages.

Tally.x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes...I see your question was "should" rather than "why". OK - as I said it's attracting heat right now cos of the economy - but as I said it's a "pro-family" incentive by the government. Look, the concept is child birth promotion. The younger population is dwindling and someone has to pay for future pensions, not to mention dwindling birth rates in certain countries. My OH had a conversation with his colleague many moons ago in the smoking room - the gist was "why should I in my taxes have to pay for your children's education?" (his colleague was married with no children). My OH's reply was "someone has to pay for your bloody pension cos the 50 quid you've paid in since 1940 isn't going to do it". I guess that covers the why. Obviously a complex subject when immigration policies are thrown in to the equation - let alone the "should".  As for the sum of 2500 euros, well, I guess it's a choice between a lump sum or a drip-feed every week/month. The bottom line is it takes a small amount of financial burden of baby costs in the initial stages.
> 
> Tally.x


Of course, I realise that it is a child birth promotion and, from Spain's point of view, I totally understand their stance, and , as you say, better a one off relatively small payment than a lifetime of benefits. I did try and bait you by including the UK in the argument but you did'nt bite...(you are much better at this than I am )
My son earns £65000 pa...his wife £45000 pa..and they get child allowance. WTF ????


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Of course, I realise that it is a child birth promotion and, from Spain's point of view, I totally understand their stance, and , as you say, better a one off relatively small payment than a lifetime of benefits. I did try and bait you by including the UK in the argument but you did'nt bite...(you are much better at this than I am )
> My son earns £65000 pa...his wife £45000 pa..and they get child allowance. WTF ????


That solely depends on what time of day you catch me and whether I've had a few and am in a feisty mood, Mr H!!

As for your son and dil's salaries (I assume back in the UK??) - if so, he pays the same tax as a single guy as does his wife as a single woman - the money (a pittance) is supposed to be for the kids' upkeep via the mother - and it doesn't go very far, does it??! As for 110k per annum, not as much as it sounds especially in the UK where that salary sometimes demands a certain location/lifestyle/house and in the end the disposable income is pretty much as it would be for a 30-40k pa. Twas every thus...:juggle: in the UK, where the Jones' rule!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> That solely depends on what time of day you catch me and whether I've had a few and am in a feisty mood, Mr H!!
> 
> ... the money (a pittance) is supposed to be for the kids' upkeep via the mother - and it doesn't go very far, does it??!
> 
> ...


----------

